# strictly..... is it a fix?



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2016)

my wife is going bonkers after the winner announced on strictly.... a fix apparently.

the guy from Hollyoaks was a head an shoulders over the BBC sports guy...

so are these sort of shows a fix??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			my wife is going bonkers after the winner announced on strictly.... a fix apparently.

the guy from Hollyoaks was a head an shoulders over the BBC sports guy...

so are these sort of shows a fix??
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. If anything the winner should have been third. As for the winner, based on the quality of the dances Louise and Danny should have been first and second, and hard to decide in which order. That's the trouble though when you leave it to the great British public


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			my wife is going bonkers after the winner announced on strictly.... a fix apparently.

the guy from Hollyoaks was a head an shoulders over the BBC sports guy...

so are these sort of shows a fix??
		
Click to expand...

I thought there was a Forum point of etiquette that if you are going to give the result away then you put the word SPOILER in the thread title.  I take it that bit passed you by? :angry:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 17, 2016)

Its voted for by the public remember. So the winner is not necessarily the best but which of the three is the most popular.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 17, 2016)

Hence the reason Ed Balls stayed in as long as he did


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2016)

The best dancer in it was danny whats his name. From day one. If he didnt win, well, he didnt win. Its a tv show. Its not real.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Its voted for by the public remember. So the winner is not necessarily the best but which of the three is the most popular.
		
Click to expand...

that bit may be true..... so let look at the candidates..

a bit of eye candy for the ladies who had a six pack and the best dancer

a girl from a band that was popular a few years ago...

or...

a BBc sports presenter that most voting would never have seen or heard of before


----------



## JT77 (Dec 17, 2016)

We haven't watched a lot but Danny was by far and away the best dancer on there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thought there was a Forum point of etiquette that if you are going to give the result away then you put the word SPOILER in the thread title.  I take it that bit passed you by? :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that - was waiting to watch with the wife later but that's ruined now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly that - was waiting to watch with the wife later but that's ruined now
		
Click to expand...

We were half way through it on catch up, but have taken myself elsewhere so as not to spoil Mrs. BiM's enjoyment of the remainder of it.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 17, 2016)

Here's one that thought the winner was the right choice.

Ore has more natural dancing ability, but hey, the three were all very close.

A fair result in my opinion.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thought there was a Forum point of etiquette that if you are going to give the result away then you put the word SPOILER in the thread title.  I take it that bit passed you by? :angry:
		
Click to expand...

yep, but in sayin that why read a tread posted after the result thats "titled is it a fix"... should have been clue enough


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			yep, but in sayin that why read a tread posted after the result thats "titled is it a fix"... should have been clue enough

Click to expand...

Because I didn't know it had been posted after the result, and because the person posting it hadn't been courteous enough to put SPOILER in the title.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2016)

cant believe grown men actually watch and think they are entertained by such a bucket of dross.
all reality shows are fixed ,get used to it.
and they are all dross,cheap entertainment for the sheeple who will watch anything ,
it was a very sad day when the first relity show aired on tv.and that includes opportunity knocks. 
all a bunch of wannabees who have just got to be on the tv .
i suppose i have now got to don a tin hat for all the flack that is sure to be aimed my way ,well fire away all you like .
 oh all the above is my opinion ,so dont take it to heart ,im allowed an opinion .


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because I didn't know it had been posted after the result, and because the person posting it hadn't been courteous enough to put SPOILER in the title.
		
Click to expand...

first ive heard of the "spoiler bit"

as i said no one forced you to read the tread


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			my wife is going bonkers after the winner announced on strictly.... a fix apparently.

the guy from Hollyoaks was a head an shoulders over the BBC sports guy...

so are these sort of shows a fix??
		
Click to expand...

Danny Mack was a ringer he has a performing dance degree and Louise rednapp has dance experience 

the winner learned to dance and deserved to win


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2016)

Fix, shame on the BBC, judges over marked when they didn't need to and throughout showed bias scoring towards Ore, Danny was the winner all day long &#128545;


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 17, 2016)

It's Rammel anyway. Certainly won't ruin my Christmas.

Edit to say, I have two left feet and cannot dance anyway. Although my last dance snog is legendary. &#128536;


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			It's Rammel anyway. Certainly won't ruin my Christmas.

Edit to say, I have two left feet and cannot dance anyway. Although my last dance snog is legendary. &#128536;
		
Click to expand...

My surname is Morris and I'm a not a good dancer :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			My surname is Morris and I'm a not a good dancer :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What about your hankies, nicely pressed I hope


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Danny Mack was a ringer he has a performing dance degree and Louise rednapp has dance experience 

the winner learned to dance and deserved to win
		
Click to expand...

never mattered with some of the prev winners.... if they are marked against for having exp whats the point in have "celebs" who can dance in it in the first place?


----------



## chellie (Dec 17, 2016)

Stopped watching it when people who had previous dance experience started being on it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			What about your hankies, nicely pressed I hope
		
Click to expand...

With bells on :rofl:


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 17, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			cant believe grown men actually watch and think they are entertained by such a bucket of dross.
all reality shows are fixed ,get used to it.
and they are all dross,cheap entertainment for the sheeple who will watch anything ,
it was a very sad day when the first relity show aired on tv.and that includes opportunity knocks. 
all a bunch of wannabees who have just got to be on the tv .
i suppose i have now got to don a tin hat for all the flack that is sure to be aimed my way ,well fire away all you like .
 oh all the above is my opinion ,so dont take it to heart ,im allowed an opinion .
		
Click to expand...

I agree with some of what you write, programmes such as Big Brother, Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here,The Only Way Is Essex, the dating show, can't recall the name, etc etc are all not worth watching.

But not Strictly Come Dancing, its Saturday night light entertainment, and done very well. A bit of glitz and glamour and feel good tv is just what's needed in todays troubled world.

So come on fellow Sussex Man, lighten up a bit! :thup: :cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2016)

Total Joke! If they didn't want him to win they shouldn't of let him on the show.

In a sea of the usual celebrity ***** its a great show but it's lost a bit of Credibility tonight.

I think I need to start getting out a bit &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			my wife is going bonkers after the winner announced on strictly.... a fix apparently.

the guy from Hollyoaks was a head an shoulders over the BBC sports guy...

so are these sort of shows a fix??
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree. If anything the winner should have been third. As for the winner, based on the quality of the dances Louise and Danny should have been first and second, and hard to decide in which order. That's the trouble though when you leave it to the great British public
		
Click to expand...

So the guy that only dropped 1 mark all night, that the judges top scored on the night, the guy that didn't make a big error in his first dance (unlike the other male finalist), the guy that upset Craig Revell-Horwood because there was absolutely nothing that he could criticise him for wasn't a worthy winner?  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			I agree with some of what you write, programmes such as Big Brother, Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here,The Only Way Is Essex, the dating show, can't recall the name, etc etc are all not worth watching.

But not Strictly Come Dancing, its Saturday night light entertainment, and done very well. A bit of glitz and glamour and feel good tv is just what's needed in todays troubled world.

So come on fellow Sussex Man, lighten up a bit! :thup: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

.
i used to do a bit of ballroom dancing and watching it dosent float my boat at all.
 bake off is another joke programme ,costs bugger all and get a couple who the hell are they i never heard of them before so called clebs to judge and the sheeple watch it in droves .
unreal


----------



## One Planer (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the guy that only dropped 1 mark all night, that the judges top scored on the night, the guy that didn't make a big error in his first dance (unlike the other male finalist), the guy that upset Craig Revell-Horwood because there was absolutely nothing that he could criticise him for wasn't a worthy winner?  You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

This is also my take. 

As it was so eloquently put, I'll simply agree with the above quote :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2016)

One Planer said:



			This is also my take. 

As it was so eloquently put, I'll simply agree with the above quote :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Plus Danny Mac seems a smug ****


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2016)

Best dancer won. Danny has been pants the last two weeks. Louise looked like second best for weeks. Ore has gone from strength to strength the last few weeks.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 18, 2016)

If it's done on who is the best dancer, then Danny
But if it's who has improved the most and is more passionate and who's life has changed most. Because of the journey, then Ore.

It's a public vote so a popularity contest rather like spoty


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2016)

You lot need to give your heads a shake. 
Laura Whitmore should have won it.
I have no idea if she was any good at dancing,but she's stunning.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			my wife is going bonkers after the winner announced on strictly.... a fix apparently.

the guy from Hollyoaks was a head an shoulders over the BBC sports guy...

so are these sort of shows a fix??
		
Click to expand...

No idea, never watch any of them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			No idea, never watch any of them.
		
Click to expand...

You're not missing much Bob. 
I can't believe people are actually throwing a strop because the OP revealed the winner. 
Surely you'd expect people to be discussing the results &#129300;
Oh but the title didn't have SPOILER in it so obviously not &#128547;


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Fix, shame on the BBC, judges over marked when they didn't need to and throughout showed bias scoring towards Ore, Danny was the winner all day long &#63009;
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Robin, you need to get yourself over to the Digital Spy forum, where conspiracy theories have been running since this series first started.
Len Goodman wanted Kevin Clifton to win because apparently (apparently!!) he is his Godfather. 
Ore was never going to win because apparently (apparently!!) the BBC are racist.
Len Goodman showed favoritism to Ore because he gave him a standing ovation... hang on a minute, I thought Len wanted Kevin to win because he was his Godfather???

Ore danced the best on the night. Full stop. No mistakes (not one) on all of his three dances. Joanne Clifton was a brilliant pro, who pushed and pushed and pushed him.
At the end of the day, it's the public that decided the two of them had won.
I love Strictly. I accept that it's not everyone's cup of tea. But that's why we have the number of channels on our tellies now, you can pick and choose.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jesus Robin, you need to get yourself over to the Digital Spy forum, where conspiracy theories have been running since this series first started.
Len Goodman wanted Kevin Clifton to win because apparently (apparently!!) he is his Godfather. 
Ore was never going to win because apparently (apparently!!) the BBC are racist.
Len Goodman showed favoritism to Ore because he gave him a standing ovation... hang on a minute, I thought Len wanted Kevin to win because he was his Godfather???

Ore danced the best on the night. Full stop. No mistakes (not one) on all of his three dances. Joanne Clifton was a brilliant pro, who pushed and pushed and pushed him.
At the end of the day, it's the public that decided the two of them had won.
I love Strictly. I accept that it's not everyone's cup of tea. But that's why we have the number of channels on our tellies now, you can pick and choose.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on 

Ore was the best dancer on the night - faultless 

His journey was the greatest throughout the series 

And me and the wife also love Strictly - it's harmless enjoyable entertainment


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spot on 

*Ore was the best dancer on the night - faultless* 

His journey was the greatest throughout the series 

And me and the wife also love Strictly - it's harmless enjoyable entertainment
		
Click to expand...

This; it's a knock out competition and on the night he stormed it.  That show dance was as good as anything I've seen in the West End.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jesus Robin, you need to get yourself over to the Digital Spy forum, where conspiracy theories have been running since this series first started.
Len Goodman wanted Kevin Clifton to win because apparently (apparently!!) he is his Godfather. 
Ore was never going to win because apparently (apparently!!) the BBC are racist.
Len Goodman showed favoritism to Ore because he gave him a standing ovation... hang on a minute, I thought Len wanted Kevin to win because he was his Godfather???

Ore danced the best on the night. Full stop. No mistakes (not one) on all of his three dances. Joanne Clifton was a brilliant pro, who pushed and pushed and pushed him.
At the end of the day, it's the public that decided the two of them had won.
I love Strictly. I accept that it's not everyone's cup of tea. But that's why we have the number of channels on our tellies now, you can pick and choose.
		
Click to expand...

What he said.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			This; it's a knock out competition and on the night he stormed it.  That show dance was as good as anything I've seen in the West End.
		
Click to expand...

Danny's show dance was good (hasn't Oti just got the best legs on the show??) but Ore's was the one that made me punch the air and say "10's across the board".
It was fantastic. And his and Jo's jive was superb as well. 
I'd pay good money to go and watch any of them dance.
Oh and by the way, the wife and I voted online.
Out of our 6 votes, we gave Ore 5 of them, with Danny and Oti picking up the other 1


----------



## larmen (Dec 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Its voted for by the public remember. So the winner is not necessarily the best but which of the three is the most popular.
		
Click to expand...




SaintHacker said:



			Hence the reason Ed Balls stayed in as long as he did 

Click to expand...

I don't know for strictly, but Factor released the voting results after.
HoneyG had about 10-12 percent of votes each week. With 16 candidates it was more than enough to go through, but with each leaving candidate she was going nearer the bottom. Might be similar for Ed on Strictly.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2016)

Wasn't a dry eye in the house last night when Strictly was on.
Missus was out as well


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2016)

It used to be when the BBC pocketed the money from loads of calls that they did not count. 

It annoys me when they now take the piss when the T&C's are announced and you cannot hear them....short memories.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 18, 2016)

If this thread is any kind of an indicator...

Goodness knows what the fallout will be post SPOTY... 

ABM for me ....


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 18, 2016)

Allow me to put my two pennies in as I dabble in a spot of this stuff myself 

SCD is all about the journeyman. Look at Ore's Tango in week 1 compared to his final this weekend. The difference is night and day in 12 weeks, truly outstanding and that is the relatable thing. The thing that the public can so easily latch on to. 

Danny's cha cha week 1 was already pretty brilliant and yes he's had stage school training and whilst its not directly ballroom and latin he's had a heck of a head start on posture (which his is not good) and presence and co-ordination of your body. 

Louise was a mix of both and was never really going to threaten to win. 

I was a little alarmed when the judges over the last 10 weeks were gearing everything up towards Danny to win and this weekend they seemed to change their tune with comments like ''Your the spirit of strictly'' to Ore which in essence is saying to everyone this man is everything the TV show is about so he should win. 

We were there last week at the semi's and watched everyones performance and on dancing Claudia should of walked into the final as her quickstep was exactly that, no gimmicks just 1.45min of pure quickstep content which for even a dancer is hard but she was never going to make the final as soon as the judges commented with things like ''You can't get your emotion over, your too young, lack experience'' etc etc 

Still all in all, its a great show for TV and as already mentioned, its a little bit of brightness in a real gloomy world!

Keep Dancing!


----------



## User62651 (Dec 18, 2016)

Not a past viewer but this series have watched a bit of strictly with the mrs, generally as I cannot stand the x factor any more. For me the fact Ore and Danny were both really good along with Claudia and Louise made the show very watchable this time. Trying to derive enjoyment from watching Ed Balls and others like him ruining a graceful dance and embarrass their professional partners is difficult, bit cringe. I ain't no dancer but some of the dances by the better celebs has made good viewing. Of the pro dancers felt sorry for Oti thought she deserved the win but still she did some of the best dances in the programme's history with Danny. Difficult trying to get a wide age range of celebs to make the show yet keep it competitive, obviously younger and fitter people are generally going to be able to do more. Will look in next year as long as they have some good celeb dancers on.
Wont miss Len though, sorry.

Almost forgot, not a fix imo.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2016)

I havent read all of the posts so I may duplicate some thoughts. We watch Strictly every year as a family. I cant dance, no rythym, so I am very much an armchair judge. Strictly for me is summed up by a comment Anton made a few years ago. It is NOT a dance competition and the sooner you work that out the better. It is fun, it is entertainment, it is about personality and it has dance thrown in. Danny was a mile ahead of the rest but he was at that point in week 1. Where could he go? Ore was good in week 1 but he has improved and all three dances last night were belters. He might be an over emotional, gushing irritant but he deserved to win last night. Louise went from very good to clumpy last night. I don't know which Flashdance performance the judges saw last night but it was different to the lumpy one I saw. As I said, armchair judge.

Just to annoy the dance afficianado's, I was voting for Ed and the Judge all series. Watching the three finalists was pretty dull on the whole. Ed and the judge brought fun into it and that was missing after they left. Long after this series has finished they will be replaying Ed as the Mask or doing Gangham. Ore, and the rest will be long forgotten.

So, you will guess from my post that I will say Strictly is not a fix. People like me vote for the people they enjoy watching, those they enjoy watching improve. Best dancer is not the primer objective. Get your head around that proper dancers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

This "journey" thing is a real pet hate of mine on these shows. No you haven't. You are a celebrity, being paid a not insignificant amount of cash to make a TV show and dance as well as you can. These poor people on some of these shows, but more usually a million miles from a camera lens, overcoming physical, social or mental problems to do something with their life have been on a journey


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This "journey" thing is a real pet hate of mine on these shows. No you haven't. You are a celebrity, being paid a not insignificant amount of cash to make a TV show and dance as well as you can. These poor people on some of these shows, but more usually a million miles from a camera lens, overcoming physical, social or mental problems to do something with their life have been on a journey
		
Click to expand...

sort of a agree, all the crying and talking about how they have "Grown" and the achivement ....like they had just found a cure for cancer


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 18, 2016)

Don't know of it's a fix or not.Louise got my vote for her consistent performances, never below an 8 from the head judge over the whole series.Good entertainment and very watchable.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This "journey" thing is a real pet hate of mine on these shows. No you haven't. You are a celebrity, being paid a not insignificant amount of cash to make a TV show and dance as well as you can. These poor people on some of these shows, but more usually a million miles from a camera lens, overcoming physical, social or mental problems to do something with their life have been on a journey
		
Click to expand...

*Three Off The Tee*

- a golf fanatic's *journey* in pursuit of a single figure handicap nir&#8203;vana.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This "journey" thing is a real pet hate of mine on these shows. No you haven't. You are a celebrity, being paid a not insignificant amount of cash to make a TV show and dance as well as you can. These poor people on some of these shows, but more usually a million miles from a camera lens, overcoming physical, social or mental problems to do something with their life have been on a journey
		
Click to expand...

For me, watching Strictly is a bit of light entertainment and some craic with HID, who adores dance in any form. What I don't do is sit there trying to fit the starving millions in Ethiopia into an equation that has no relevance. Learn to compartmentalise and you'll enjoy life a whole lot more, or switch channels.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*Three Off The Tee*

- a golf fanatic's *journey* in pursuit of a single figure handicap nir&#8203;vana.




Click to expand...

Thanks for the free plug for the blog. Every little helps :cheers::thup::ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for the free plug for the blog. Every little helps :cheers::thup::ears:
		
Click to expand...

Oh the irony....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*Three Off The Tee*

- a golf fanatic's *journey* in pursuit of a single figure handicap nir&#8203;vana.




Click to expand...

.
 got to be a contender for post of the year :thup:


----------



## IanM (Dec 19, 2016)

Wife is related to former World Ballroom Champions... plenty of interest in this house...you cant move the women away from it....

....Me?  I went to the pub!  Keep away till it's finished.  Awful stuff!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Of the five folks I know who have expressed an opinion on the final - all favoured the winner.  And even if you can't be bothered with _Strictly _ a peak viewing audience of 13.1m for the final is pretty impressive.  That's what public TV is all about - and just what the BBC is best at.  I see that _The X Factor_ had a peak of just over half that of _Strictly_ - and that's commercial TVs best popular TV offering - rock on the BBC - top value.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
 got to be a contender for post of the year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was  quite good  too mush


----------

